# '71 Gto tires and rims



## Hjudge49 (Feb 25, 2015)

My '71 is just about finished with the restoration, the paint and body work is done and final assembly should be about a week away. It has 15" rally wheels and 196/65-15 tires now, which I am going to replace immediately. (Too old). The wheels are in average condition and since this is not being restored are a show car, but a fun driver, I would like to put some different wheels and larger tires on it. My initial thought is going to 16" rims, probably black, since i am blacking out most of the chrome and grill. Any recommendations as to tire size and make with 16x 7 rims with 4" backspace? Not going to race, just drive, but plan to use a lot of the 450 hp.


----------

